

DDoS attacked by Chinese video torrents - kesor
http://dvps.me/ddos-attack-by-torrent

======
shazbert
I started seeing this at my company and successfully blocked it with fail2ban.
This is what i did [http://shazbert.com/fail2ban-china-ddos-announce-
bittorent/](http://shazbert.com/fail2ban-china-ddos-announce-bittorent/)

------
mrh666
This possibility discovered ages ago and it's still wide open... ((

------
heathenaspragus
interesting...

